# Reg force volunteering



## 63 Delta (11 May 2011)

One of my subordinates is looking to volunteer with a cadet unit. He is a reg force soldier. My question is, does he have to have CHAP training? Also does he need Vulnerable sector screening I believe its called?


----------



## brandon_ (11 May 2011)

I'm a reservist, so it may be a different route. But I just rolled up and started. I needed to get vulnerable sector screening, and then coincidently my EX- RSM was volunteering with them as well, and told me to send up a memo to him through my CoC, and now I technically am working as cadet liaison when i'm there. I didn't need any training from either end.


----------



## Neill McKay (11 May 2011)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> One of my subordinates is looking to volunteer with a cadet unit. He is a reg force soldier. My question is, does he have to have CHAP training? Also does he need Vulnerable sector screening I believe its called?



Yes to the VSS.  The League (Navy, Army Cadet, or Air Cadet, as applicable) should pay for it (or reimburse the member later) if you live in an area where it's not free.

No need for CHAP training as we no longer use CHAP.  Its successor, PSRY, has a very different focus and to the best of my knowledge there is no requirement for a volunteer to have any training with it.


----------



## dapaterson (11 May 2011)

There's a CMP instruction on Reg F members volunteering.  DWAN only link: http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/mpi-ipm/03-10-eng.asp


----------



## Jaydub (3 Jun 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> There's a CMP instruction on Reg F members volunteering.  DWAN only link: http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/mpi-ipm/03-10-eng.asp



It can also be found on a regular connection here. http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/03-10-eng.asp

I'm a Regular Force member, and I'm considering volunteering with the Cadet Program.  I've spoken with a couple Cadets on this site who tell me that Regular Force members volunteer with their units _in uniform._

However, the directive clearly states:


> 4.5 Uniform
> 
> A Regular Force member who, in their civil capacity, supports a cadet organization shall *not* wear their uniform.



I'm just wondering if this policy is etched in stone, or if you can get special permission with a request form approved by your chain of command.  If not, that's cool.  I can live with that.  However, what could I really offer the Cadets without my Military identity?


----------



## brandon_ (3 Jun 2011)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> what could I really offer the Cadets without my Military identity?


The same experience you would bring to the table with your Military Identity.


----------



## Jaydub (3 Jun 2011)

I guess I could always teach a class or something.
I'm really into sailing.  Maybe this will give me an excuse to get certified as an instructor.


----------



## quadrapiper (6 Jun 2011)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> However, the directive clearly states:
> I'm just wondering if this policy is etched in stone, or if you can get special permission with a request form approved by your chain of command.  If not, that's cool.  I can live with that.  However, what could I really offer the Cadets without my Military identity?


Check out this portion of the directive:

"3.1 Authority to Assign Duty to Support Cadets... Regular Force members who are interested in using the knowledge and skills they have gained in the CF to assist the cadet movement may request to be ordered to support cadet organizations and COATS members."

The other is to cover RegF members who for whatever reason don't want to ask for/can't get orders written under 3.1, who wish to volunteer _as civilians_. Makes things simpler; keeps volunteers from getting chewed out for not wearing kit or from representing their unit without their CO's approval.


----------



## Rheostatic (9 Jun 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> There's a CMP instruction on Reg F members volunteering.  DWAN only link: http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/mpi-ipm/03-10-eng.asp


Interesting that it specifies RegF and not "non-COATS". If there's a separate policy for the PRes I'd be interested to see it (DIN search turned up nothing).


----------



## milley (23 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Yep, they sure are all in Uniform... Not sure what to tell you.



The CF members that we have had in the past at our core normally wear CadPat when they volunteer with our corp, as our officers normally wear CadPat as well. But we've only had Reservists and members from other countries since I joined.


----------

